# Anything good about 625?



## ernste40 (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm going to soon be getting a 625 and am getting worried by all of the awful posts about it here and elsewhere. I am hoping that it is because people who are content don't usually make noise. So, I am opening this thread to find out if anyone has anything good to sya about the 625 to reassure me before mine arrives.

EE


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I'm going to soon be getting a 625 and am getting worried by all of the awful posts about it here and elsewhere. I am hoping that it is because people who are content don't usually make noise. So, I am opening this thread to find out if anyone has anything good to sya about the 625 to reassure me before mine arrives.
> 
> EE


Outside of the occasional video stutter on recording playback, this unit has performed flawlessly for me. Very stable.


----------



## booger (Nov 1, 2005)

I wouldn't call the things I've experienced with the 625 problems. I'm still learning. It has been stable so far and I'm happy with it. The 625 passed the wife test as well!


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I'm going to soon be getting a 625 and am getting worried by all of the awful posts about it here and elsewhere. I am hoping that it is because people who are content don't usually make noise. So, I am opening this thread to find out if anyone has anything good to sya about the 625 to reassure me before mine arrives.
> 
> EE


I work for a company that installs dish, a lot of them. I take calls all day from customers and potential customers. So far I haven't heard any complaints about the 625. If there were regular problems with it i'm sure I would've heard from a few people about it at least.


----------



## TUKIN18S (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm definitely happy with mine. I do get the occasional stutter when playing back, but it doesn't happen too often.


----------



## greatwhitenorth (Jul 18, 2005)

18 months with the 522 (same machine basically)..no major issues at all...occasional stutter (maybe once per hour)...records what I tell it to, when I tell it to. The single/dual mode is also amazingly handy. Goon machine, you'll love it.


----------



## Robert Headley (Oct 15, 2004)

I am pretty happy with my 625.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

LtMunst said:


> Outside of the occasional video stutter on recording playback, this unit has performed flawlessly for me. Very stable.


Ok, I take this back. I've just joined the reformatted hardrive club.


----------



## ldj (Nov 3, 2005)

Yup, I'm on my 2nd one, tv2 section locked up. Got replacement in 2 days though.


----------



## Fred Furd (Nov 29, 2005)

I have had my 625 for about 2 months now, and have no problems except that the caller ID function only works about 5% of the time. I called tech support and they said that this is a known problem with the 625 and they are working on fixing it. That was about 6 weeks ago, but so far, no fix. Over all, I am very pleased with the 625.


----------



## Stallion (Oct 25, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I'm going to soon be getting a 625 and am getting worried by all of the awful posts about it here and elsewhere. I am hoping that it is because people who are content don't usually make noise. So, I am opening this thread to find out if anyone has anything good to sya about the 625 to reassure me before mine arrives.
> 
> EE


I haven't had mine long, but I come from the ReplayTv croud. My Replay got fubar'ed during Katrina. The 625 has been awesome so far. The dual tuner is great! Not a perfect interface, but it is pretty darn intuitive. I would highly recomend it. I have a couple of complaints (like the recorded shows listing should have some concept of grouping), but nothing big. Great DVR.


----------



## mattyro (Nov 26, 2002)

Except for the occasional "how do I do this?" problem, I like this machine a real lot. It has been reliable and trouble free. Its not an intuitive machine but as you go along you learn what to do and how to do it. I would recommend it.


----------



## tegage (Sep 3, 2005)

Once I had program that failed to record via the timer. I was new to the 625 at that point, so its possible I had a conflict or another issue. Since then (many months now) it's been great.


----------



## Marco (Dec 11, 2005)

I installed a 625 yesterday, Picture has frozen three times in less than 4 hours of operation, I am now getting a 311 message everytime the machine boots up.

Called Dish and they are sending a replacement box but what is disturbing is the support guy said that I could go through several bad boxes before I get a good one. I would hate to be out $350 on a fundamentally flawed machine!!


----------



## rdopso (Jan 26, 2004)

A good friend of mine just had the hard drive go out in his 625 after only a few months of use. Don't know why Dish DVRs seem to have so many hard drive problems -- hard drives have run reliably for years in all the PCs I have owned in the past 20 years, and I always leave the PC on all day. The second hard drive in my 3 year old Dell PC is now seven years old (it was salvaged from a previous PC I owned). Makes no sense to me that Dish is having so many hard drive failures in their DVRs. However, I owned a Dish 721 for years that had no failures, and now have a 510 and a 921 that have had no hard drive failures (although the 921 has had numerous software issues), for whatever that's worth.


----------



## fwampler (Dec 2, 2005)

I love mine but the HD just lasted one day! Will get replacement tomorrow. So we'll see. Compared to my old 301 it is wonderful.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

I got a replacement 625 (1st one had reformatted HD) that has a different sound to it. The new hardrive is a little louder. I'm betting they are using a different HD supplier now.


----------



## fwampler (Dec 2, 2005)

LtMunst said:


> I got a replacement 625 (1st one had reformatted HD) that has a different sound to it. The new hardrive is a little louder. I'm betting they are using a different HD supplier now.


My replacement HD can be heard if I'm near (2-3 ft) it. My original which lasted all of one day was silent -- even before it died.:sure:


----------

